# looking for recipes......



## invalid_username (Nov 29, 2015)

Are there any recipes that have no animal fats, no palm and no coconut oil?? And also inexpensive.

TIA


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 29, 2015)

You can make 100% olive oil soap but it needs to cure for a year, doesn't have much lather and is slimy. For a good bar of soap, you really need a good balanced bar with different oils. Is there a reason you don't want animal fats, palm and coconut? Lard really does make the best soap if you can get past what it is.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 29, 2015)

http://millersoap.com/soapallveg.html might have some ideas. You're limiting yourself quite a lot on what you can do with the requirements listed.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 29, 2015)

You can use butters in place of hard oils (animal fats and palm), but butters cut lather a lot in higher amounts. The problem is high soft oils wears a bar down tremendously. You can use babassu or palm kernal oil flakes in place of co, but babassu is expensive and pko may be questionable to you if palm is questionable. You can try a castille with 100% olive oil, but it needs a very VERY long cure and still can remain slimy. There is a sustainable palm that vendors sell, like brambleberry, and the wonderful thing about animal fats is the animals are killed for food regardless. Even if you don't eat animals for personal reasons, others do. That fat is discarded and wasted. Using those fats means the throwaways that would otherwise be wasted are now being utilized and the animal that isn't killed for fat, but was killed for food, has given its life for more than mass food production. It gives the animal a further reason, a bigger purpose, and gives recycling and sustainability a whole new meaning. Just something to think about.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 29, 2015)

The best recipe I have ever used that fits your 'no-palm, no-animal fats, no-coconut' criteria is my tweak of our Genny's shampoo bar recipe, which I actually don't use as a shampoo bar, but a body bar instead. Once I showered with it, I decided right there and then on the spot to give up making Castiles in favor of using this recipe instead. It lathers much better than any of my Castiles ever did, and best yet- it is not slimy. I tweaked it a little to eliminate the soy:

Olive oil 40%
Avocado oil 30%
Shea butter (refined) 10%
Castor oil 10%
High Oleic Safflower Oil 10% 


IrishLass


----------



## Earthen_Step (Nov 29, 2015)

I agree with Irish Lass.  I've done pretty similar blends that work well.  I like it with a little palm oil, but it's understandable if you don't want to use it.  I use RSPO certified, but it's questionable how effective their efforts are.  It seems better than nothing, and I hope it is.  100% olive oil soap is very satisfying to me, but the slime was really odd in the beginning.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 30, 2015)

I think the 'no co' is from the op's thinking that her son is allergic, but it seems that it is just too much co with too low a superfat (30% co at 6% SF)


----------



## Susie (Nov 30, 2015)

invalid_username- I know it seems counter-intuitive, but weekends are actually the slow time for this forum.  If you ask a question on Friday or Saturday, I would not really expect good responses from lots of folks until Tuesday at the earliest.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 30, 2015)

Especially when families might well be there for giving of the thankfulness


----------



## invalid_username (Nov 30, 2015)

Thank you all for the responses.  

I just don't feel good about having animals fat.  but still Thank you lionprincess00 for giving me the thought. and The Efficacious Gentleman, you are right.  I suspect my son is allergic to CO.  The itchiness goes worse these couple of days.  he scratched and made it bleed.  not sure if lowering the CO helps or I need to skip it completely.

I think I won't like castile coz' of its sliminess.  Thanks IrishLass, will see if I can get all the oils and try your recipe. 

Thanks Susie for reminding, I am not in rush.  I can wait.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 30, 2015)

invalid_username said:


> Thank you all for the responses.
> 
> I just don't feel good about having animals fat.  but still Thank you lionprincess00 for giving me the thought. and The Efficacious Gentleman, you are right.  I suspect my son is allergic to CO.  The itchiness goes worse these couple of days.  he scratched and made it bleed.  not sure if lowering the CO helps or I need to skip it completely.
> 
> ...



You know, even if you aren't a vegan, the idea of animal fats can be, a tad, creepy to some. I think it's Irish spring, yup, uses tallow. I wonder how many mainstream commercial soap buyers actually realize that lol! I started rendering my own tallow. Go to the local butcher, they give it to me for free (and get the occasional thank you soap). I trim off any meat and yuckies, cut it, and clean it. Again and again. When done it's a hard disc, looks like Crisco a  little, smooth as glass on top and white. Not one drop of stink to it. It no longer resembles a  fat but rather just another soap making hard oil. Completely changed my perspective on it. I have bought it from soapers choice before, no smell and it's soft enough to come out of bottle at room temperature, and worked well. I still prefer my own though. It's a beauty once it's completely cleaned.
Anyway, not to shove the idea down your throat, just wanted to say I understand and many probably feel iffy about it (at first). Once you try lard or tallow you'll probably never look back though! Oh, Wal-Mart sells lard in buckets in the baking aisle. It's great. Clean, white like Shea, and no stinch! Anyway, good luck with finding a recipe that works for you!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Nov 30, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> The best recipe I have ever used that fits your 'no-palm, no-animal fats, no-coconut' criteria is my tweak of our Genny's shampoo bar recipe, which I actually don't use as a shampoo bar, but a body bar instead. Once I showered with it, I decided right there and then on the spot to give up making Castiles in favor of using this recipe instead. It lathers much better than any of my Castiles ever did, and best yet- it is not slimy. I tweaked it a little to eliminate the soy:
> 
> Olive oil 40%
> Avocado oil 30%
> ...



Intrigued by this recipe and want to try it. I am a bit tired of those Castille bars I have made. (I have 4 batches of them)  The oldest one is only 6 months old, so I know it needs more rest, at least a year, but preferably I want to keep them for 2 years. But Castille are generally slimy, and althoug I actually don`t mind _that _when I shower with them, I always use a scrubcloth thingy. I don`t like that slimy feel when I wash my hands with them (the soapdish I keep my soap testers in, are filled with stones so the water easily drains off the soaps after each use.)

But in SoapCalc this recipe came out 19 in hardness, 9 in bubbly and 28 in creamy. I know numbers aren`t always as they seem when the soap is done, so perhaps this isn`t as soft as it looks like. How durable and hard was this bar, when you made it?
http://www.soapmakingforum.com//no.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 30, 2015)

Don't have the link to Deeanna's post currently. She explains hardness minus cleansing equals durability. So in this bar it looks to be a 19. I keep mine (try to) 25 or higher.With a good cure I'm betting 19 isn't that bad. It should be fine with a good 6-8 week cure, and though it may wear down slightly faster than, say, I'd like, it doesn't look to be a super quick dissolving bar. I'll try to find the post if someone doesnt beat me to it.

Post #17
How important are the numbers?


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 30, 2015)

MySoapyHeart said:


> But in SoapCalc this recipe came out 19 in hardness, 9 in bubbly and 28 in creamy. I know numbers aren`t always as they seem when the soap is done, so perhaps this isn`t as soft as it looks like. How durable and hard was this bar, when you made it?


 
Don't let those numbers fool you. My bars with this formula are very hard.....even as hard as my tallow/lard formula with a 46% hardness, believe it or not. To give you an idea of how hard- I cannot dent them when I press them real hard. 

And it lathers _wonderfully_ in spite of there being no coconut oil in there (which _totally _surprised me and knocked me for a loop). If I hadn't have personally weighed out each oil myself and soaped it myself, but had instead used a bar of it made by a different soaper, I would have highly suspected the other soaper to have put some coconut or other lathering oil in there, seriously. Unlike my Castiles, this one lathers readily in my naked hands without any help from a nylon pouf. 


Edited to add: I just wanted to add that I used 5% sugar ppo. in this batch (about 2 tbsp. ppo). And I also used .5% tetrasodium EDTA, because of my hard water.

IrishLass


----------



## Deedles (Nov 30, 2015)

DeeAnna posted a great post under Geek Tips today that explained all these number so even I could understand them! I think it's post #19.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=57129


----------



## Arimara (Nov 30, 2015)

Here's a recipe I made with babassu oil to maintain some of that cleansing kick:

Olive Oil 45%
Avocado Oil 30%
Babassu Oil 10%
Shea Butter 10%
Castor Oil 5%

You are perfectly free to take away from what you may not like. Irish's recipe looks good so I can't compare in the least. I left the above recipe at 5% super fat

Olive Oil 75%
Avocado Oil 20%
Castor 5%

If your son can tolerate milk, goat milk would be great for this and coconut milk as well but regular old milk is fine. I did not factor in the super fat for milk however, so I left the recipe @ 2 % superfat.

Ok,I tried


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 1, 2015)

Rice bran oil is a low allergen, sustainable, oil.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Dec 1, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> Don't let those numbers fool you. My bars with this formula are very hard.....even as hard as my tallow/lard formula with a 46% hardness, believe it or not. To give you an idea of how hard- I cannot dent them when I press them real hard.
> 
> And it lathers _wonderfully_ in spite of there being no coconut oil in there (which _totally _surprised me and knocked me for a loop). If I hadn't have personally weighed out each oil myself and soaped it myself, but had instead used a bar of it made by a different soaper, I would have highly suspected the other soaper to have put some coconut or other lathering oil in there, seriously. Unlike my Castiles, this one lathers readily in my naked hands without any help from a nylon pouf.
> 
> ...



Thank you IrishLass, good to know! As my experience grow and I play with aaaaall sorts of recipes I can possibly come up with, (even though I have found some favourites) it is interesting to notice that in SoapCalc the numbers does not always mean what they seem. But since I consider myself a newb in this it is always good to hear from experienced soapers that numbers can fool you (i.e me) 
And have never soaped with sugar before, only salt. Most of my soaps go through gel phase (I welcome it) so haven`t deared use sugar yet ( used milk etc, but not sugar) in case my soap would super gel like crazy. But of course now I want to try that too, since it helps with bubbling:mrgreen:
http://www.soapmakingforum.com//no.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 1, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> The best recipe I have ever used that fits your 'no-palm, no-animal fats, no-coconut' criteria is my tweak of our Genny's shampoo bar recipe, which I actually don't use as a shampoo bar, but a body bar instead. Once I showered with it, I decided right there and then on the spot to give up making Castiles in favor of using this recipe instead.
> 
> Olive oil 40%
> Avocado oil 30%
> ...




Invalid user
Try this one and substitute Ricebran oil for the safflower if you can't get it. 

If you can't use palm oil I don't think you'll be able to use babassu oil either. Same type of plant family.


----------

